# Hello strangers



## Art Rude (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi, my name is Art and I recently moved to Calgary.

My technical expertise in manufacturing consists of a machining basics course I took a while back and making some incredibly ugly but functional furniture for myself. Here in town I have access to a small general purpose shop - looking forward to improving my carpentry and having a go at some basic metalworking.

Hoping to possibly trade beer in return for heat treatment of kitchen knife blanks in the future. To be a bit presumptuous - I would love to just help out in a hobby shop for the chance to learn. Most colleges or vocational schools don't let you access their shop unless you are part of some course. Then again, I'm just an internet stranger so perhaps somewhat unrealistic.

I work ragged hours up north doing inspection and there is only so much gym time a guy can have before wanting to build something.

Cheers.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome.  Glad you were able to find your way over to our site.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 10, 2016)

Art Rude said:


> Hi, my name is Art and I recently moved to Calgary.
> 
> My technical expertise in manufacturing consists of a machining basics course I took a while back and making some incredibly ugly but functional furniture for myself. Here in town I have access to a small general purpose shop - looking forward to improving my carpentry and having a go at some basic metalworking.
> 
> ...



Welcome,

If you're looking to kill some time in Calgary, I would be happy to spend an afternoon with you, some blanks, some beer, and my electric kiln. I'm new to the heat treat process, but we can learn together, haha.


----------

